# Mondeo Better than 3 Series.



## whynot (Apr 24, 2007)

http://www.topgear.com/blogs/drives/048 ... ndeo/?text

Has a better MR system than the TT2, better MMI, better handling, better equipment levels.





































Come on Audi pull your finger out.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

The BMW 3 series is also more common than the Mondeo


----------



## whynot (Apr 24, 2007)

from SMMT

Table 3 â€" Top 10 best sellers

March 2007 Year-to-date 2007
24,751 Focus 1 Focus 42,268
21,342 Fiesta 2 Astra 32,660
19,318 Astra 3 Fiesta 31,740
17,225 Corsa 4 Corsa 27,794
12,868 Clio 5 Golf 19,276
12,724 Golf 6 207 17,630
12,274 207 7 Clio 17,195
12,119 3 Series 8 3 Series 15,455
9,718 MÃ©gane 9 Mondeo 14,916
8,548 Vectra 10 MÃ©gane 14,903


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> The BMW 3 series is also more common than the Mondeo


Badge snob Brits that we are :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

whynot said:


> http://www.topgear.com/blogs/drives/048-ford-mondeo/?text
> 
> Has a better MR system than the TT2, better MMI, better handling, better equipment levels.
> 
> ...


And in six months time you could buy one for the price of an ice cream :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

What an utterly convincing and compeling review. I must get one at all costs - to hell with RWD, and dealer service quality

"I can't believe it's not butter."


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

garyc said:


> What an utterly convincing and compeling review. I must get one at all costs - to hell with RWD, and dealer service quality
> 
> "I can't believe it's not butter."


I'm afraid it has to be said - they are damn good cars and even better value for money. :wink:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Whatever you say, it is still a Mundano.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

BreTT said:


> Whatever you say, it is still a Mundano.


That hits the nail on the head with the british perception of the Blue Oval. The mondeo is probably the better car in many areas especially VFM, It looks better IMO, better toys standard and its not a car everyone will say "Knob" as you drive past, it is also less common than the 3 series.

The Mondeo is probably faster and safer as people will let you out of side streets and Mondeos have indicators :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

GW1970 said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > What an utterly convincing and compeling review. I must get one at all costs - to hell with RWD, and dealer service quality
> ...


I have no problem with that and don't doubt their quality, VFM etc. I now sorely regret not getting a Mondeo instead of the BMW last year.

Maybe when the RWD version with a 6 pot 200hp+ diesel, 50/50 weight distribution, and great steering feel with a fine sense of motorsport heritage and track development comes, I'll consider one.

Otherwise I am sure it's a perfectly competent family car. No more than that.

I like the styling and interior compared to BMWs and Audis.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

jbell said:


> and its not a car everyone will say "Knob" as you drive past


Equally, that hits the nail on the head with the British perception of people that drive a BMW, Merc, Porsche etc.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

BreTT said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > and its not a car everyone will say "Knob" as you drive past
> ...


Yes, but who is really concerned with what the Little People think? :wink:

Let them eat cake.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

garyc said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > jbell said:
> ...


Further evidence of the country "going to pot". Since when have the Little People been allowed thoughts of their own?


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

garyc said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > jbell said:
> ...


Another stereotype. You would be concerned when you're on a crowded motorway/busy junction and people don't let you out/in.. (replace the scenario with one of your own)

Personally I think we Brits are such car snobs but 'thinking' people should use that to their advantage and buy used Fords/Mazdas etc (at right time in the car's history) for the VFM. Bangeromics.

Er that's why I have an Audi :?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

GW1970 said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > BreTT said:
> ...


Having driven over 350,000 miles in various BMW 3 series over 7 years, I have had ample time to consider others' reactions to the brand on the road, and am not remotely concerned with the various manifestations in actions of what is actually a relatively few other's perceptions.

One develops one's own driving strategies for coping accordingly. :twisted:

ps twas an ironic post :wink:

We probably should all drive 1.4 td Mondeos governed to 70mph and with very comfy seats and amazing stereos and fully functioning indisctors. Who's going to ditch their 'premium' German brand car first then?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

garyc said:


> Who's going to ditch their 'premium' German brand car first then?


I'm being tempted by an Italian once again...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

BreTT said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Who's going to ditch their 'premium' German brand car first then?
> ...


Bellisima!


----------



## whynot (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm sure the badge your car has makes you a better person.
Sad view of the British public when they'd rather have a inferior product due to a label. Says a lot about how people THINK they are better than others.

Maybe we all need to start wearing coloured arm bands as a visual class symbol. O wait - we have cars for that.


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

garyc said:


> We probably should all drive 1.4 td Mondeos governed to 70mph and with very comfy seats and amazing stereos and fully functioning indisctors.


Think we're headed that way.. :?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

whynot said:


> Maybe we all need to start wearing coloured arm bands as a visual class symbol.


Many already tattoo these one their arms. Very thoughtful really, as it does help sort the wheat from the chaff without having to engage in conversation with the oik. :roll:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

whynot said:


> I'm sure the badge your car has makes you a better person.
> Sad view of the British public when they'd rather have a inferior product due to a label. Says a lot about how people THINK they are better than others.
> 
> Maybe we all need to start wearing coloured arm bands as a visual class symbol. O wait - we have cars for that.


And what labels do you drive; eat, wear on your wrist; on your feet etc whynot?

Do tell.


----------



## whynot (Apr 24, 2007)

I don't pick based on labels, more on want and need.

Drive - rover street wise,
Feet - open toe sandals
eat - mc'ds or KFC, else gruel.
wrist - hand cuffs


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

whynot said:


> I dont pick based on labels, more on want and need.


That was not the question posed. It's all very well to sit back sniping at others brand choices, but you give us nothing of your own frame of reference. Just a few prejudices...


----------

